# Got the wording changed



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Rules booklet used to say (for tipups) that the "anglers" name is required on each tipup used. It now says "owners" name (which the actual law says). Last year I talked to a guy from Lansing incharge of the rules booklet and let him know of the discrepancy. He made the change. Should result in less confusion now.


----------



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for pointing that out Mike! Good info.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Mike,

What is the line of thought for putting the owners name on the tip-up instead of the angler using it? I'm not a tip-up fisherman so I don't really know. Any time I've ever used them I was the owner and the angler as well. I'm sure there's some reason for it.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

ih772 said:


> Mike,
> 
> What is the line of thought for putting the owners name on the tip-up instead of the angler using it? I'm not a tip-up fisherman so I don't really know. Any time I've ever used them I was the owner and the angler as well. I'm sure there's some reason for it.


Say for instance that one day I take my wife (she owns no tipups) ice fishing. The next day I take someone else or even 3 other people. They all use my tipups which I have 6. Those tipups are mine with my name. Kinda dumb trying to change names whenever someone else uses them. My take any way.

The actual law was written with "owners" name. But when someone wrote the rules booklet it was written as "anglers" name. Could cause all kinds of confusion between CO's and fisherman. Now its clear for both.

I had heard some getting tickets when using others tipup or guys getting tickets for too many lines in the water (while a friend was using a tipup of another (one side of the story))


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I thought everyone's wife owned their own ice fishing gear, you mean mine is different? 

I see what you're saying and it makes sense too me, especially with your guide business. I just never really thought about it that much.

The whole name thing does seem a bit convoluted and its like it wasn't very well thought out when the law was written.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

All my tipups have orange flags and that is where my name is. The body of the tipups are black. No where to continuously change names to reflect who is using that tipup.


----------



## BestWifeEver (Apr 27, 2011)

Will pass this info on to hubby. He ice fishes


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

My brother was ice fishing a lake in northern Wisconsin with his Michigan tip-ups a few years ago. 

Fishing was slow so he left the tip ups over night (a no-no) & about a week later he received a ticket in the mail from the WIDNR for unattended tip-ups courtesy of the name/address on his gear. :lol:

Coincidently, I don't think Wisconsin requires your gear to be personalized


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

I have copper trap tags with name and address on them and I screw them to all my tip ups. Less chance of falling off. I have them on my tree stands in conspicuous locations too. 

Ken


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

You tell me then how the Officer is suposed to know who is using what then? 
If im out with my 2 lines and a buddy from down south is here and he uses my tipup's with my name on them then I get a ticket for too many lines cause HIS/the anglers name is not on it, the officer then would have the decision who was really using it and how many lines that person has in the water rather then who actually is using it! 
See my point 
Theres such a thing called Masking tape and Sharpie to write the NAME of the angler USING a paticular tipup.
I do not believe the wording needed changing, the ANGLER using it should have their name on it period! How else is the Officer going to know who is using what? 
Why should the owner of it be responsible if he's not the one using it?
Does that mean if you take a guest fishing using your personal gear that your responsible for anything they do?

BD


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

bassdisaster said:


> You tell me then how the Officer is suposed to know who is using what then?
> If im out with my 2 lines and a buddy from down south is here and he uses my tipup's with my name on them then I get a ticket for too many lines cause HIS/the anglers name is not on it, the officer then would have the decision who was really using it and how many lines that person has in the water rather then who actually is using it!
> See my point
> Theres such a thing called Masking tape and Sharpie to write the NAME of the angler USING a paticular tipup.
> ...


Before the law said one thing and the rule booklet another. Now both say the same. No confusion. 

How will a CO know who is using what? He'll ask or he will watch to see who attends each tipup. One guy might use 1 tipup and 2 jigging poles while another might want to use all 3 tipups and no jigging poles...... to many scenarios. One tipup malfunctions and someone wants to use another... 

How many guys take out masking tape and a pen with them ice fishing?


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

I agree with what you are saying, Mike, but the CO that checked out my tipups, while I was fishing with a friend, did not. He said that if there were more than the legal number of lines with a particular name on it, regardless of who was using it, he would write a ticket. Fortunately we were ok. Another issue did come up. My one tipup is marked at or below the waterline because the flag was small and of material not really open to marking. He could not see it until I brought it up for him to view. Again it was fortunate that he said the law does not prescribe where to put the name just that it has to be on the tipup.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

ridgewalker said:


> I agree with what you are saying, Mike, but the CO that checked out my tipups, while I was fishing with a friend, did not. He said that if there were more than the legal number of lines with a particular name on it, regardless of who was using it, he would write a ticket. Fortunately we were ok. Another issue did come up. My one tipup is marked at or below the waterline because the flag was small and of material not really open to marking. He could not see it until I brought it up for him to view. Again it was fortunate that he said the law does not prescribe where to put the name just that it has to be on the tipup.


He would not be following what the law actually says then. The law as written says "owners name" shall be on all tipups. Taken to court he would lose.

I have 6 tipups all with my name on them.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

I still say is shouldn't matter who owns the tipup but ONLY who is using it, is that not the purpose of the original rule? And their is only 1 way to know who is using it and that's by that persons name being on it.
Seems to me if your going to take others out with your gear that you need to prepare ahead of time or face the consequences. Having masking tape and a Sharpie to write names on to keep from getting a citation and or just the hassel seems a better way to go knowing the rules as they stand.

BD


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

bassdisaster said:


> I* still say is shouldn't matter who owns the tipup but ONLY who is using it, *is that not the purpose of the original rule? And their is only 1 way to know who is using it and that's by that persons name being on it.
> Seems to me if your going to take others out with your gear that you need to prepare ahead of time or face the consequences. Having masking tape and a Sharpie to write names on to keep from getting a citation and or just the hassel seems a better way to go knowing the rules as they stand.
> 
> BD


It is. Thats the determination of the CO while asking or observing who is tending it. But what if a buddy suddenly joins you out on the ice that you didn't expect. How are you gonna put his name on it. Carry a pen with you ? I know I don't. Don't have too. My name is on all my tipups.

The law when written was "owners name". The rules booklet mistakenly was printed with "anglers name". It was changed to reflect the same. Now it is the same with no chance for confusion of whose name should be on it.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

I fully agree, Mike. Unfortunately going to court will result in a higher cost than paying the ticket, normally. There is no law that states that the dnr has to pay lawyer fees when the dnr is wrong. One does not have to hire a lawyer but when in court that is a risky situation at best.

I have 4 or 5 working tipups myself. The extras I keep in my bucket in the remote case of having a tear off or of losing the lure or hook(s). The type of enforcement that I described is not logical and not according to the book and is especially frustrating when my wife or youngsters (that I am trying to get started in the activity) are along.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Sounds like Pistol regulations, As I own 1 and the rules say ONLY I can use it, sounds the same with tipup's, if the guy using it dont have his name on it then the OWNER of said tipup is responsible.
Loan out a tipup without the ability to put said persons name on it then risk the consequences!

BD


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

bassdisaster said:


> Sounds like Pistol regulations, As I own 1 and the rules say ONLY I can use it, sounds the same with tipup's, if the guy using it dont have his name on it then the OWNER of said tipup is responsible.
> Loan out a tipup without the ability to put said persons name on it then risk the consequences!
> 
> BD


I understand your reasoning, thats not my point. My mission was to make the rules booklet read the same as the law.

I had heard of a couple of instances where someone got a ticket for using too many lines in the water while using tipups(suppossedly CO went by the "anglers name" instead of the law as written). (friends using the others) Then to it was second hand info and who knows what else transpired. 

Now both read the same. Don't you want the rules booklet to read what the law says? I do as well as most people I know.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> I understand your reasoning, thats not my point. My mission was to make the rules booklet read the same as the law.
> 
> I had heard of a couple of instances where someone got a ticket for using too many lines in the water while using tipups(suppossedly CO went by the "anglers name" instead of the law as written). (friends using the others) Then to it was second hand info and who knows what else transpired.
> 
> Now both read the same. Don't you want the rules booklet to read what the law says? I do as well as most people I know.


Well I suppose the rule should say ANGLER's name then, reguardless of who owns it, in all PLACES makes complete sence.

BD


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

I own 18 tipups, never had an issue wiht CO's in OH or MI. 3 of us go out and may fish all of them in OH, all my name. CO's usually walk out, count lines and heads and licenses. Otherwise, we would have huge issues trolling. 12 rods, 4 guys, what if 2 guys both catch fish on teh saem rod??? When I fish tipups, or trolling for that matter, it's usually a, "who's turn is it" game. Never had an issue with it.
---Is that illegal??


----------

